# Undergarments



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

:laugh: .....another pointless poll


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I vote for VC tangas they are a mix between a thong and shorts, very comfortable.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

commando...bay-bee


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i wear boxers but i like women in thongs


----------



## Netmancer (Mar 10, 2003)

They're not white, but they're fairly tight. I can't stand boxers. If I didn't want support in the nether-regions of my pants, then I would go commando.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i wear boxers cause i need room. i dont see how people wear tighty whites.


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Ok I voted null vote for this reason. You asked which do you prefer, on myself or a woman? Woman, thongs and g-strings or comando, on me, boxer briefs all the way.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Boxers: lets just say I need the space


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I chose BoXeRs for the fun of it


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

COMMANDO!!!!









No actually I wear boxers. I can't stand ****** tighties. To cramped up.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

boxers... occasionally when the woman wants some syle ill chuck on some boxer briefs


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Im one of those weird people that think thongs are comftorable...but comando is better. But when ya skating and wear baggy pants comando dont work because eventually ya pants do fall off. But on BF I like boxer briefs...but of course comando is better there to


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Boxers all the way it's just easier for me to itch my nuts I do that a lot.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Agree with sick_twist, thongs are damn comfy. But I'll be going commando for a while, got my junk poked with needles a couple times on the 20th and I feel like letting everything "hang" *snort*


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

I dont think I could stand going commando with zip-up fly pants on. Getting all caught up on the zipper and all. OUCH!!!!!


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Boxers for me, and actually it turns me on when my girl wears my boxers


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

sick_twistedness said:


> Im one of those weird people that think thongs are comftorable...but comando is better. But when ya skating and wear baggy pants comando dont work because eventually ya pants do fall off. But on BF I like boxer briefs...but of course comando is better there to


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

SexyAdonis said:


> Agree with sick_twist, thongs are damn comfy. But I'll be going commando for a while, got my junk poked with needles a couple times on the 20th and I feel like letting everything "hang" *snort*


























* I am in love.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

:laugh:

When these two heal, I'm aiming to get a couple more for a clit hood ladder. I would get more on other parts, like the labia, but it's all bad with horseback riding so oh well.


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Labias arnt to bad...i have one and ride my horse pretty often. Just gotta get used to it...after awhile you dont even know its there. But the clit dont bother ya riding horse ability at all so


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

> i wear boxers but i like women in thongs


oh no doubt, women will always look sexy in a thong


















> Ok I voted null vote for this reason. You asked which do you prefer, on myself or a woman? Woman, thongs and g-strings or comando, on me, boxer briefs all the way.


well when i asked which do *YOU* prefer....it was directed towards *YOU*



> When these two heal, I'm aiming to get a couple more for a clit hood ladder. I would get more on other parts, like the labia, but it's all bad with horseback riding so oh well.





> Labias arnt to bad...i have one and ride my horse pretty often. Just gotta get used to it...after awhile you dont even know its there. But the clit dont bother ya riding horse ability at all so










.....my virgin eyes


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Whoops I meant...everything BUT the clit hood piercings wouldn't be too great with horseback riding. I honestly can't imagine riding with a labia piercing, particularly on a close-contact saddle on a spooky horse (that's my mare for you). Perhaps if it was the inner labia and not a large CBR it would work. What gauge/jewelry/jewelry size do you have? Inner or outer? If what you say is true I will grab the opp. to try it out.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Whoops I meant...everything BUT the clit hood piercings wouldn't be too great with horseback riding. I honestly can't imagine riding with a labia piercing, particularly on a close-contact saddle on a spooky horse (that's my mare for you). Perhaps if it was the inner labia and not a large CBR it would work. What gauge/jewelry/jewelry size do you have? Inner or outer? If what you say is true I will grab the opp. to try it out.


 so are you saying you have your 'sweet spot' pierced with jewlery, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

where you been spikey
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> where you been spikey
> MAD


 spending time with my girl the past two days....i have another day to spend with her before im off


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Spikey you perv..









Not the clit itself, that's never a good idea. Just the hood...I have two on there now, getting the other two in six weeks when the current ones heal completely. Fun stuff...yes you can fit all that on one little flap of skin.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I was talking about this


> so are you saying you have your 'sweet spot' pierced with jewlery, if you don't mind me asking?


YEAH read it again lol what the hell else could they be talking about involving a clit and labia. LOL
ROFL
MAD


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> I was talking about this
> 
> 
> > so are you saying you have your 'sweet spot' pierced with jewlery, if you don't mind me asking?
> ...


 oooooo, well its late here, im tired....i mean.....i come from a catholic household....i don't get very much exposure to pierced clit or labia rings.....i just get exposure without the piercings














......my bad.........see what i mean when i said "







ooooh my virgin eyes"


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Oh well back to where I belong, not in the lounge.
MAD


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

I have an outer Labia...14Ga small barbell. And a 12ga circular barbell clit ring. Used to have a 12ga captive bead hood but took it out...dont know why tho







None of them ever bothered me really guess everybody is diffrent tho. Probably get another one, dont know what yet. My stallion is so layed back tho...so well manored he doesnt step out of line ever









Well your eyes are no longer virgin


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Is that a curved barbell or a straight barbell? I would assume curved....what discipline do you ride?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sick_twistedness said:


> Well your eyes are no longer virgin

















.....so whats it good for you?














......hehe, just kidding......


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

USMC, my ears, eyes, mouth , nose and brain are all corrupted by Lilith.. you're not the first. LOL


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

Yeah its curved a bit. English, jump a little thats about it nothing intense...he rips but i dont go with the show world.








Yeah it was Spikey








you know you liked it Unx


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Anything from you Lilith.


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

no problems seymore tarter sauce :







:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

sick_twistedness said:


> Yeah it was Spikey










.....YOU ROCK SICK_TWISTY!!!!!! YOU ROCKED MY WORLD














.......


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn, cyber sex has taken on a whole new level here: over a discussion board


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Whoops I meant...everything BUT the clit hood piercings wouldn't be too great with horseback riding. I honestly can't imagine riding with a labia piercing, particularly on a close-contact saddle on a spooky horse (that's my mare for you). Perhaps if it was the inner labia and not a large CBR it would work. What gauge/jewelry/jewelry size do you have? Inner or outer? If what you say is true I will grab the opp. to try it out.


 have fun with airport metal detectors


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Nate dog does jumpers as well, but I refuse to wair the show garb so, I havent done a show yet.

my girlfriend is REALLY a horse nut, we have 8 horse I believe, she gives lessons, leases, boards, and shows hunter-jumper shows, she want to do Gran Prix in a few years


----------



## sick_twistedness (Mar 16, 2003)

My horse can show jump and all that, my mom has ridden him in a few but I agree the whole show garb just doesnt appeal to me...Ive been in a few and didnt like it so Haden(horse) is my trail mule...he likes it tho


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

wow we went from what type of undergarment do you prefer to thongs are sexy to clit/labia rings to horse riding....what a topic







......well on the bright side, my thread got 200 some odd views in a day and a half


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

I used to do the show thing (or try) but after three shows I gave up...my mare is just too goddamn spooky, I spent the entire time going around the arena at a barely-controlled gallop. Lunging her and riding her for hours before the show didn't do anything either, just made for a very sweaty horse and rider!

My horse got laminitis and foundered last August though, so her jumping days are over...sigh. When she is rideable again I will go back to dressage. For now we're just doing groundwork/natural horsemanship stuff with her, and taking her for long walks.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

SexyAdonis said:


> Agree with sick_twist, thongs are damn comfy. But I'll be going commando for a while, got my junk poked with needles a couple times on the 20th and I feel like letting everything "hang" *snort*


Care to send me a pic sexy







:







: Hey sexy i can be your Jearbear, Just jokeing, I wear boxers.


----------



## SexyAdonis (Mar 7, 2003)

Haha pics will be taken but none will be shown, sorry :biggrin:


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I wear leather cargo boxer bikini briefs with ruffles and rhinstone studded outlines.

HAHAHAHA jk!!!


----------

